# Sergeant Megan Callahan



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Megan Lee Callahan*
North Carolina Department of Public Safety - Division of Prisons, North Carolina

End of Watch: Wednesday, April 26, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 29

*Tour:* 5 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Assault

*Weapon:* Person

*Offender:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sergeant Megan Callahan was killed after being assaulted at the Bertie Correctional Institution at approximately 5:30 pm.

She was attacked by a male inmate who was serving a life sentence for a previous murder.

Medical staff at the prison and other first responders provided medical aid but she succumbed to her injuries approximately one hour after the attack.

Sergeant Callahan had served with the North Carolina Department of Public Safety for five years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Mr. Erik A. Hooks, Secretary of Public Safety
North Carolina Department of Public Safety - Division of Prisons
831 West Morgan Street
4260 Mail Service Center
Raleigh, NC 27699

Phone: (919) 716


----------

